# Best PH test kit



## Steve Buce (21 Jun 2020)

What test kit do you folks use/ recommend


----------



## hypnogogia (21 Jun 2020)

Calibrated pH probe.


----------



## jaypeecee (21 Jun 2020)

Hi @Steve Buce 


Steve Buce said:


> What test kit do you folks use/ recommend



If I were to use a pH test kit, I'd be looking at one of the JBL options. What pH range do you want to measure? JBL do narrow-range kits as well as wide-range kits. You're probably better off using a good test kit than a low-cost (less than £45) pH meter. I realize that doesn't directly answer your question but I hope what I've said may be of some use.

JPC


----------



## Steve Buce (22 Jun 2020)

Im toying with the idea of setting up a soft water/ blackwater tank, so looking for a test kit suitable for this


----------



## dw1305 (22 Jun 2020)

Hi all, 





Steve Buce said:


> Im toying with the idea of setting up a soft water/ blackwater tank, so looking for a test kit suitable for this


I'd use a conductivity meter, just aim for less than 100 microS conductivity.

None of the test kits, or meters, are <"very effective in soft, tannin stained water">. 





jaypeecee said:


> JBL do narrow-range kits as well as wide-range kits.


That would probably be your best option if you did want a kit,  a narrow range titrimetric kit, but you will have issues with both the staining of the water and <"the titration curve">.

cheers Darrel


----------

